

The Rails Dilemma - spatten
http://blog.obiefernandez.com/content/2012/05/the-rails-dilemma.html

======
hkarthik
Hire a solid consultant or consulting firm to train up your existing talent
and then learn how to look for new trainable talent in your area.

Also, be willing to pay more for high talent that may not know Rails today.
Don't assume that you can pay way below market rates for talent that can
easily pick up the framework in a few months.

------
pilot_pirx
If you don't have enough experts, hire smart guys and train them. Problem
solved.

If you are looking for three months without success, in the same time a good
programmer with some web experience could have already become a great Rails
programmer. Another three months in a team with great people and he will write
any code you want.

